# Rant



## moor_91 (Nov 7, 2012)

I am in so much pain right now, hurts to sit and to lie down. I haven't been to the bathroom today from the pain and the painkillers only work for about 10 mins, then you have to wait 4 $$$$$$ing hours before you can take them again. I am very angry that I put myself through this pain just so retarded $$$$$$ing pricks don't $$$$$$ing laugh at me. It is they who should be in $$$$$$ing pain, the $$$$$$ing ###### BASTARDS. Also finding out that you are out of miralax and too sick to walk to store and get some more. Might have lessened pain of evacuation during these days. So pissed right now $$$$$$ing ###### ###### $$$$$$ $$$$$$

why is this solesta hurting so much more than last one. Last 2 days pain has exponentially increased, I really hope this is the worst day, I think I got some flu mixed in with this pain...all my joints are hurting and I have a satan ###### of a headache


----------



## ThreeYearsAndCounting (Dec 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## iamscared (Oct 25, 2012)

So sorry to hear that







it really sucks i know....
But do you live in a area with aedes mosquitoes?From what you mentioned you may have dengue fever,you might want to check that out online


----------



## Common Response (Dec 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear M.

I hope you get back into some balance very soon.


----------



## moor_91 (Nov 7, 2012)

TY for sympathy, means a lot right now.

Things are about the same... On my phone in bed, fully clothed and wearing a coat and still shaking like I'm in a glacier. Pain mostly goes away if I take 5 different painkillers together and don't move. Been out of bed for about 10mins in total since yest... Try to go to the bathroom, but almost faint from pain. I havnt eaten or drank anything apart from water and orange juice... for the 2nd day now so hopefully I won't get an impaction from this.

No Mosquitos where I live, they never bite me, maybe one advantage of having odor


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Are you running a fever?


----------



## Nakir22 (Mar 4, 2012)

Why did you go down the solesta way again, there was no posibility of performing a sphincteroplasty?


----------



## moor_91 (Nov 7, 2012)

Sphincterplasty is to repair sphincter tears, not indicated where there is weakness with no physical defect, or so I understand

Also PTQ implants (the generation of bulking agent before solesta) sometimes needed up to 3 administrations to restore the symmetry of the anal canal.


----------



## Nakir22 (Mar 4, 2012)

moor_91 said:


> Sphincterplasty is to repair sphincter tears, not indicated where there is weakness with no physical defect, or so I understand
> 
> Also PTQ implants (the generation of bulking agent before solesta) sometimes needed up to 3 administrations to restore the symmetry of the anal canal.


I heard about it being used in severe sphincter hypotonia but then again i might have heard it wrong.


----------



## moor_91 (Nov 7, 2012)

if you come across the source again please post


----------



## jhonball (Oct 31, 2012)

how are you know dude? hope that the pain is less an solesta is working


----------



## moor_91 (Nov 7, 2012)

jhonball said:


> how are you know dude? hope that the pain is less an solesta is working


ty brother, pain much reduced now, hardly have to take painkillers. A sharp reduction in the pain occurred overnight, and coincided with draining of some unnatural looking blood-goo in the morning. Pressure and severe pain from left side of anal canal gone. As you know, solesta is administered in 4 locations around the anal canal, at the 12, 3, 6, & 9 o'clock positions. If 12 o'clock is towards testicle town, 9 o'clock injection site has lost some solesta. Result is left lateral deviation of anal canal:

| |
\ \
| |
| |
/ /

This is not good. Aside from obvious advantage of getting elegantly curved stools, anal canal needs to be symmetrical so that the center of the muscular contraction corresponds to the center of the lumen, so the muscles are pushing efficiently against each other in balance.
So it looks like solesta #2 may fail for me again. The research done on solesta seems to suggest that there is about 50% of people who get benefit, but this means that other 50% get no benefit.


----------



## jhonball (Oct 31, 2012)

man don't get disappointed so easily... it needs 1-3 months to see the difference....the pressure that you have noticed will not be the same all time... the aim from this is to bulk up the anal canal so that you can get more control of your bowels... don't think too much about it.... at this moment there is no solution to get back 100% to what you were before but you can reduce it to 80%... try to read some books about paradoxical relaxation or do something that relaxes you.


----------



## DEAD (Dec 19, 2012)

moor_91 said:


> ty brother, pain much reduced now, hardly have to take painkillers. A sharp reduction in the pain occurred overnight, and coincided with draining of some unnatural looking blood-goo in the morning. Pressure and severe pain from left side of anal canal gone. As you know, solesta is administered in 4 locations around the anal canal, at the 12, 3, 6, & 9 o'clock positions. If 12 o'clock is towards testicle town, 9 o'clock injection site has lost some solesta. Result is left lateral deviation of anal canal:
> 
> | |
> \ \
> ...


how are you now? do you still suffer from this odor? try to be calm


----------

